# co2 injection system



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I am considering buying or assembling Co2 injection system

(55G about 110W T5ho)

are there any complete systems worth buying or am I better off assembling one myself?

any particular manufacturers I should avoid? should I look for a used system maybe?

suggestions?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

With your lighting, CO2 will definitely help. 

There are good complete systems from GLA, but in my opinion, they are rather pricey (you do get excellent service from Orlando, however).

If you want to save money, then the best way is to assemble a regulator build yourself. If you are patient, you can find excellent deals on eBay and/or other forums' swap and shop section.

If you are going for a used system, I would be sure to look over everything carefully to make sure that you are not getting ripped off/getting faulty equipment. 

There aren't really any brands to "avoid"; I personally would not recommend the Milwaukee, Azoo or JBJ regulator builds. It would be better to go with a quality build single stage regulator (i.e. Cornelius) with a decent needle valve (not Clippard!). Or, as mentioned, if you are patient, you should be able to get a good deal on a dual stage regulator (i.e. Victor, Matheson, Concoa) for the same price as a brand new Cornelius.


----------

